# Tyneham Village



## chelle (Jul 16, 2007)

Found our way here in the rain yesterday but it was soo worth it...this is Stu here by the way...Chelle has retired to bed!



Brill old phone box



Inside



Inside Post Office



Rectory



Outbuildings



School



Gardners Cottage



Finally...the wind blew us back up to near Ringwood and a bit of self indulgence...been wanting to see this for ages...it is the control tower of RAF Ibsley
thanx for your patience Krela in case you have to move this report
more pics of Tyneham
http://news.webshots.com/album/559903387WYnxDs
more pics of Control Tower
http://news.webshots.com/album/559890727fgMeyw

good night folks from Stu n Chelle..zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: urm I think there's a few gremlins*

Wow! Really glad someone went to see this. It looks great.
Enjoyed the Raf Ibsley pics too. Thanks for that. 

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## King Al (Jul 18, 2007)

What a lovely little place, do you happen to know its story? thanks for the pic's


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 18, 2007)

King Al said:


> What a lovely little place, do you happen to know its story? thanks for the pic's



KA, if you look in the archived Potential Explores there's a thread entitled Abandoned Village, Dorset. There's a link there to the website which tells you all about it. I just tried to copy the link, but couldn't, then realised it's because it's archived!  

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 18, 2007)

Just found the link in my favourites. Y'ere 'tis.

http://www.isleofpurbeck.com/tyneham.html

It's an amazing story and I'd really love to go and see it for myself.


----------



## King Al (Jul 18, 2007)

Cheers to Foxy


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 2, 2007)

thats a phonebox and a half


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 20, 2008)

I wonder what happened to all the roofs on the buildings?


----------



## fire*fly (Apr 18, 2008)

I've been here, its lovely to wander around in the summer. visiting it depends on when the army are doing their thing, if the gate is open then anyone can just wander (well drive) in, but wouldn't recommend sneaking in just in case you find out just how those houses lost thier roofs


----------



## wafers (Oct 18, 2008)

*Ibsley*

Great place, did a photo shoot with our band with full kit on the roof about 5 years ago. In the snow!


----------



## MD (Oct 18, 2008)

nice one 
like the cobwebs on the phone great shot


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Oct 28, 2008)

great pics, i havent been to tyneham since i was about 5 years old, when we used to go off out for drive arounds with my grandad.


----------



## BeckyBoo (Nov 6, 2009)

I love Tyneham - it's very beautiful. The roofs I believe have been removed and made safe as they were falling down - also I notice on last visit around 3 years ago that the Army has made safe some buildings as they are decaying fast.

It's so infuriating that these people - just like at Imber Wiltshire and other places where promised their homes back after the war and never got them. Typical Govenment - full of BS.


----------



## ptarmigan (Nov 6, 2009)

I called them up this week. Seems they open very early on Sundays and as its a long trek for me even earlier but I do plan to visit sometime soon. Looks and sound like an interesting place to visit - an no chance of getting yer collar felt for being there!


----------

